# Assistant Warden Peggy Sylvester



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Assistant Warden*

*Peggy Sylvester*

Opelousas Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Sunday, April 14, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 50
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/14/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Assistant Warden Peggy Sylvester was killed in an automobile accident on Louisiana 31, south of Louisiana 742, at approximately 4:45 am.

She was attempting to pass another vehicle during a period of rain when her department vehicle left the roadway and struck a tree. Assistant Warden Sylvester, who was not wearing a seatbelt at the time, suffered fatal injuries.

Assistant Warden Sylvester had served as a jailer with the Opelousas Police Department for three years. She had previously served with the Eunice Police Department for one year and St. Landry Parish Sheriff's Office for 10 years. She is survived by her son, two daughters, and parents.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Perry Gallow
Opelousas Police Department
318 N. Court Street
Opelousas, LA 70570

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21776-assistant-warden-peggy-sylvester#ixzz2QWn6yNbI


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

R.I.P. Assistant Warden Sylvester


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Ma'am


----------

